# Daily calories when bulking, help needed



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

I weigh 225 pounds, body fat about 15%.

- Firstly how do you calculate how many calories you need per day?

- Below is a typical day for me, does it look alright:

1 - 3 whole eggs 3 whites, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread

2 - 250g chicken, 1 cup rice

3 - protein shake, 33g protein 65carbs (post workout)

4 - 250g chicken, 1 cup rice

5 - 250g chicken, 1 cup rice, broccoli

6 - 250g chicken, 1 cup rice

cheers


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

daily total for protein is around 330g, no idea for carbs or fat


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

type TDEE calculator into google then add 500 cals to the figure it gives you.

Go to myfitnesspal.com, create an account and log you macros


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

cheers


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

change some of the foods you eating, suchas some eggs and steak and wholewheat pasta and sweet potato


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

If I remember right Maximuscle have some good tools for working stuff out on their site


----------

